# Sunday Special - Pop Culture - 1970's



## luckytrim (Dec 23, 2018)

Sunday Special - Pop Culture - 1970's


1. Who sang the Hit song that came out of the film, 'The  Poseidon 
Adventure' ?
2. What was the name of the character played by a young James  Brolin on the 
series, "Marcus Welby, M.D." ?
3. Who Am I ?
I accompanied rising star Bette Midler as a Pianist and  Arranger before 
embarking on my own career as a singer/songwriter, with a  string of 25 top 
forty hits.  I am also a pretty good Jingle writer, with  credits like 'Stuck on Band-aid', 'Like a good Neighbor' and 'You Deserve a  Break Today', to name a few...
4. John Cazale played Al Pacino's brother Fredo in the  'Godfather' films. 
Name the other 70's drama that featured the two actors,  holding the Police 
at bay...
5. Name the 1978 ballad co-written by Patti Smith and Bruce  Springsteen.
(Hint; It was also a huge hit for 10,000 Maniacs in the  90's...)
6. In an episode of 'The Mary Tyler Moore Show' what was the  event where 
Mary kept laughing inappropriately ?
7. What did John Belushi's character from 1978's "Animal  House" become, 
according to the closing credits ?
8. In the film, "Young Frankenstein", who played the role of  the blind 
hermit who was going to "Make Espresso" ?
9. Who was the 70's singer whose real name was Herbert Khaury  ?
(Hint; Johnny Carson would know..)
10. What real-life musical family was the inspiration for 'The  Partridge 
Family' ?
11. In the film, "Love Story", Ryan O'Neil's character  attended Harvard; 
what university did Ali McGraw's character attend  ?
12. The Ditmyers were the seldom seen neighbors of what TV  family ?
  a. - The Bunker's
  b. - The Addams's
  c. - The Clampett's
  d. - The Brady's
13. What was the name of Baretta's pet Cockatoo ?
14. Name the series that featured a tool belt toting  superintendent
named Schneider,who kept a watchful eye on the women of his  building...
15. Name the Joni Mitchell tune that featured these  lines;
'Moons and Junes and Ferris Wheels.
The Dizzy, Dancing way you Feel...'
16. On 'M*A*S*H', Tell me which of the Fifty these characters  called home...
  a. - Hawkeye Pierce
  b. - B.J. Hunnicut
  c. - Colonel Potter
  d. - Frank Burns
17. While we're on the subject, which supporting role was  played by the same 
actor in the Film and the series ?
18. On 'the Flip Wilson Show', what was the name of sassy  Geraldine Jones' 
jealous boyfriend ?
19. In the Blockbuster film, 'JAWS', what was the name of the  island where 
the action takes place ?
20. Nick Nolte and Peter Strauss played brothers at odds in  what 1976 soapy 
mini-series /
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Maureen McGovern
2. Dr. Steven Kiley
3. I am Barry Manilow
4. 'Dog Day Afternoon'
5. 'Because the Night'
6. At a Funeral
7. a Senator
8. Gene Hackman
9.  Tiny Tim
10. The Cowsills
11. Radcliff
12. - d
13. Fred
14. 'One Day at a Time'
15. 'Both Sides Now'
16. Maine - California - Missouri - Indiana
17. Radar O'Reilly
18. "Killer"
19. Amity Island
20. ‘Rich Man, Poor Man’


----------

